# Social Category > South African Politics Forum >  Dirty tactics

## Dave A

This seems to be quite a lot of dirty tactics in the run-up to this year's elections.

We've got the ANC going to court to stop the IFP from holding election rallies. Maybe that one is over now that the two parties seem to have come to some form of agreement.

We've got disruptions of political meetings and political debates.

The insults have been flying - although some of them have been quite amusing standing on the outside. I guess if they're aimed at you they're not quite so funny.

I hope we get to find out who was behind this stunt before voting day:



> The African National Congress (ANC) on Wednesday denied distributing fake Democratic Alliance (DA) pamphlets in Mpumalanga. 
> 
> "An investigation into allegations that the ANC was involved in the distribution of fake Democratic Alliance pamphlets in Mpumalanga has proven to the contrary," said the ANC in a statement.
> 
> The DA issued a statement last month alleging that Ntombikayise Jeanette Mahlangu, the ANC candidate in the by-elections for Mpumalanga's Ward 4 in the Steve Tshwete Municipality, distributed a pamphlet made to look like it came from the DA.
> 
> Written in English and Afrikaans it read: "Help the DA to claim what has been stolen from you. Helen Zille is asking for a few minutes of your time to contribute to change. Now that the ANC has split, we have a real opportunity to get into government in provinces all over South Africa. We can't do it without your help.
> 
> "It's a call to every white in South Africa and abroad. If you have a club/society, church or a community organisation, bring them along, we have funds available to finance you so that we together can make it happen.
> ...


It's genius, really.

Now there is talk of intimidation in one of the latest by-elections.

Yep! Quite a circus this time around. The stakes must be high.

----------


## duncan drennan

Say a party were actually to do this, what would the consequences be? Can they be removed from the voting ballot?

----------


## garthu

I think maybe ANC is feeling the squeeze a bit. They must certainly have in mind that they are hosting and defending some dodgy characters at the moment that wont do there image good with everyone.. some will taking note of there actions... they must know that and feel they cant just sit back relax and wait for the win. A win is worth millions to those at the top... personally

----------


## Dave A

> Say a party were actually to do this, what would the consequences be? Can they be removed from the voting ballot?


I think it would be solid grounds, although whether the IEC would have the guts to strike the ANC (if it was indeed the ANC) off the ballot is debatable.

If the DA can find solid proof, it is going to get really interesting. There have been some pretty high profile ANC bods dropping quips about people being Helen Zille's gardener, so it looks like the notion is in the ANC's rhetoric at the moment. This kind of reverse propoganda has come out of the ANC before, although on that occasion it was their internal politics that prompted it.

The Shaik release is also interesting, especially from a timing point of view. I wonder if there were COPE supporters on the parole board  :Whistling: 

I suppose on the upside it means all the main parties believe it's going to be a contest. Not easy to find the good in this lot, though.

----------


## Superscenic

I think its hilarious... You forgot to post the best part:
"The pamphlet ends with the words 'Warning: Do not show this pamphlet to your maids and garden boys ... we need their votes,"

----------


## Dave A

Just checking for who is paying attention  :Wink: 
It sounds like an absolutely classic. I'd love to see a copy of it posted in the Friday funnies  :Big Grin:

----------


## Superscenic

Sorry I cheated and posted it early :Big Grin:  Posted in Friday funnies Its even better in real life. OMG 

I think it is a historic piece. I would bid quite a lot of money for an original pamphlet on ebay!!!! Wait maybe somebody still has some...

Says Rod Mackenzie: "All Helen Zille & Co needed to do was write a refutation of the pamphlet in the Middelburg newspapers and perhaps distribute a pamphlet in the shape of a toilet roll saying “we want to wipe the … um … slate clean” and deflate the “Swart Gevaar” flyer with similar dumbass humour."

----------


## duncan drennan

Reading the rest of that article, I think this part worried me the most,




> During the ANC's probe, Mahlangu and members of the party's local election team were interviewed. All denied involvement in either production or distribution of the pamphlet.
> 
> "They deposed affidavits to that effect."
> 
> The party said the outcome of the investigation had been communicated to the DA's national party liaison committee representative, Mike Moriarty, and copied to Independent Electoral Commission chief electoral officer Pansy Tlakula.


I didn't do it. I am not a crook.

----------


## Dave A

It's those affidavits that are going to cause a major embarrassment if the DA can prove Mahlangu and co. were behind the pamphlet.

----------


## garthu

Sorry guys, the reality is if they are caught, ANC will give them a stern finger shaking, deny any knowledge of it and state they shouldn't have acted on their "own", open an investigation, parden them about ohhh 3 days after the election... everyone moves on  :Taz:  They have become masters of deception and cover

----------


## Morticia

Judging from the grammar/typos, my best "guestimate" at the author is Julius....

----------


## Superscenic

The Bizarre laced with very serious underlying issues. This is Tragi-comedy like only SA can provide.

Spelling errors on something distributed at a middleburg school.
Debates on whether the target audience will believe it vs. comments like "uneducated does not mean stupid"

What's up with that weird logo under the header. It looks like torch bearers and a tank. It almost sounds communist, but written by conservative afrikaners!?

And the way the end...trails...off...as if the author loses focus while typing.

Some of the comments underneath the articles are brilliant. Some are as ridiculous as the pamphlet itself. I love it.

----------


## Dave A

> Sorry guys, the reality is if they are caught, ANC will give them a stern finger shaking, deny any knowledge of it and state they shouldn't have acted on their "own", open an investigation, parden them about ohhh 3 days after the election... everyone moves on  They have become masters of deception and cover


I agree. But it's exactly that type of condonement and token action that is becoming the battle ground. Their credibility has got to be getting a bit brittle. I'm seeing even stalwart supporters starting to scratch their heads as scandal after scandal comes up.

----------


## garthu

I think you right. You can only push so far and hard before the wake up calls start occurring. Heard this morning that another member has bailed over to cope.

----------


## garthu

Now let me think, what is thats wrong with these pics or why is that i get so irate when i see them.... hmmm let me think...?? First one not so clear but thats a full poster pasted on the back window of the car. Covers about 2 3rds of the window

OH YES - I HAVE IT! They're illegal, now if i had done that they would have fined R1000 per poster and within 3 days. There are 12 alone at this intersection. At the very least removed within 2 days. The opposition parties DA etc have theres in legal positions ie light post ads. great forwarding planning on there part, looks like these got in a little late

----------


## Dave A

The ruling party *make* the rules - they don't have to follow them  :Whistling: 

On the poster front, it all seems to be DA (had theirs up first) and ANC in my neck of the woods. Haven't seen anything of COPE or anyone else yet.

----------


## garthu

Same here now that you mention it. DA and ANC, i think i did see a IFP, but not certain on that - it disappeared quite quickly

----------

